# Smiling at Strangers



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Have you ever smiled at strangers?

Sometimes when I feel good or happy, I do this sometimes just to put them at ease or something. I know to some people my disposition makes people feel intimidated & i don't want them to feel that way, so i smile.
I smile slightly (without showing teeth) at strangers i pass by & they smile back. It feels nice!
then after awhile i feel inadequate & shy again. x'(

But anyways, have you ever smiled at a stranger before that made them smile back?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yes, but I think we should all try and contribute to growing a polite society.


----------



## CraZzyChiC (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, a smile may seem small to you but you might have even brighten there day up by smiling at them


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree with all responses. I try to initiate smiles when I'm out and when appropriate.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I cant smile at anyone, not even family... its actually pretty creepy.... if I smile at all it has to come naturally


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

Smile and the world smiles with you. . . 

I try sometimes, I think its a good thing as people often like being smiled at, also even if its forced it still has some positive effect on yourself AFAIK, e.g. not only do you smile because if you are happy, if you smile you become somewhat happier.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm usually afraid to but I try sometimes. When I do I feel great but sometimes people don't smile back, which makes me feel like I did something wrong.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

I SMILE TO NO ONEE!!!! GRRRRRRRR..... Except that girl over there <3


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

I try to do things that my SA dissaproves such as smiling, looking into strangers eyes. It might all be in my head but sometimes I feel like I am staring, like in a creepy way..


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

When a stranger smiles at me I try my best to ignore him.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

daniels2000 said:


> When a stranger smiles at me I try my best to ignore him.


Why?


----------



## TheAvoider (Jun 1, 2014)

I do sometimes and it feels great when people respond back with a smile. Initially it felt weird especially when not getting the right response. But I think I'm now able to pick the right people to smile to.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Boertjie said:


> Why?


Because I'm insecure.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Plus I don't want anyone to pay attention to me.


----------



## CoffeeLover94 (Jan 26, 2014)

If someone does something like holds a door open for me or picks up something for me that a dropped, you know polite things then ill do a little smile as i say thanks you. But throwing out random smiles, that i do not do often but probably should.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't remember the last time I smiled at a stranger. Honestly, I feel as if I'll creep someone out if I do that.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

TobeyJuarez said:


> I cant smile at anyone, not even family... its actually pretty creepy.... if I smile at all it has to come naturally


Me too. I can't put on a fake smile. 
Today a shop clerk smiled at me and I.. turned away for a sec. :sus :doh


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I do it all the time


----------



## LumiPerHour (Jun 22, 2014)

I rarely smile at strangers though. If I did, it'll become awkward. >.>


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I pretty much always do. Sometimes a smile causes spontaneous conversations but they are usually quick in duration so it doesn't bother me much. I can handle impersonal conversations ok, I usually only panic a little when they become too personal in nature.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Sometimes when I think of something funny, it will make me smile and people think I'm smiling at them haha (they usually smile back)

I find it nice when someone smiles at me, I always smile back


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

If I make eye contact, I usually force myself to. I don't want to come across as rude. 

I mean I think it's great to make eye contact and smile and even say hello. But then I am shy too! It's difficult to do that when I'm not feeling well or my anxiety is bad that day. I over think it.


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

This post is super cute but I'm way too shy to actually do it


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

i rarely give someone a smile, or compliment.

if i do, cherish that ****. lol.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

NO.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I smile at anyone who looks at me. They tend to smile back often too.


----------



## jacim (Sep 27, 2012)

Not everyone is creeped out by a friendly smile :D[/QUOTE said:


> I don't usually smile at random strangers in the street. I live in a large city so that would be almost impossible, I'd be smiling constantly. But I do always smile at anyone I have an interaction with, a cashier, a co-worker, or even someone at the gym that seems to be there every time I'm there.
> 
> It was one of the first things I tried when starting to overcome my SA. It was hard at first, but now I really like it. It makes me feel happy, and if they smile back it makes me even happier. It's like an instant antidepressant. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## azzy229 (Dec 4, 2014)

I think smiling at strangers might be good practice. Sure, not all of them might smile back, thus making you feel weird, but not every social interaction you have will be sunshine and daisies. Just a smile while on a walk lasts no more than an instant too.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Well since you're an attractive female people like you smiling at them.

As a guy, if I smile at people they'll put their guard up and assume I'm trying to get something from them.


----------

